# Attention all AOL email users...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you are an AOL email user then you may not be receiving emails from us... specifically over the last few weeks. We have been receiving several complaints... particularly from new members not receiving their activation email.

Apparently an AOL user has added our domain to their spam list and it triggered AOL to block our ip address. I have contacted the AOL Postmaster and they have unblocked our account... it will be active again in a couple of days from today. However, there is no guarantee it will not be blocked again.

I have setup a feedback loop that will notify me of any AOL email address that clicks the "This is spam" button. This will allow me to add that particular AOL email address to our banned email list so that there will be no chance of that member receiving an email from us. For that matter, I may as well ban the member if that member thinks enough of us to consider our email spam. 

If this feedback loop system fails to work properly and we end up getting blocked by AOL again, we will ban all present and future AOL email addresses from being used at the Shack. It's aggravating and non-sense that AOL has such a spam system in place. I can understand our ip address being blocked from a particular AOL user that request we be blocked, but to block all AOL users because one person reports us as a spammer is ridiculous. Leave it to AOL though, they will figure out a way to make things difficult.


----------

